# Toronto Warrior Arts of the Philippines fund-raising event



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a great time at the *Warrior arts of the Philippines* fund-raising event at* Undisputed Martial Arts of Toronto*. I got to try several new FMA systems today as well as seeing some new twists on the ones I knew. My intent was to try to stay off the grid at the seminar and just be a student of the seminar. I was surprised that Guro Ramon Villardo asked me to teach a little before the lunch break. I have already pledged FMAT to sponsored next year's event. If you have an opportunity to attend the next one. I would highly advise it.


Here was the initial listing of the event:


Celebrating the Spirit of Generosity this coming Christmas Season, BAKBAKAN INTERNATIONAL in association with UNDISPUTED MARTIAL ARTS, INTERNATIONAL KUNTAW FEDERATION/TAGAAN ARNIS, PUNITE ARNIS- KALI-ESKRIMA PHILIPPINES COMBATIVE FIGHTING ARTS, BAIS TRES MANOS/KALIS-SILAT-KUNTAW, and MODERN ARNIS, CANADA is hosting a Filipino Martial Arts Seminar to benefit the Adapted Program for Children and Youth with developmental exceptions... and special needs.


FEATURING GRANDMASTER, MASTERS AND INSTRUCTORS OF THE FILIPINO MARTIAL ARTS (not in any order): (1) Master Guro Oliver Garduce (PUNITE); (2) Grandmaster Marc De Leon (KUNTAW/TAGAAN ARNIS/KAWALA MARTIAL ARTS, BUNO, SIKARAN; (3) Master Rollie Descargar (BAIS TRES MANOS/KALIS-SILAT-KUNTAW); (4) Guro Brian Johns (MODERN ARNIS); and (5) Guro Ramon Villardo (DIRECTOR BAKBAKAN INTERNATIONAL, CANADA/CHIEF INSTRUCTOR BAKBAKAN KALI ILUSTRISIMO, CANADA).


LOCATION: Undisputed Martial Arts

127 Sunrise Avenue, Unit

Toronto, Ontario, M4B 1A9

DATE/TIME: Saturday, December 3, 2011 from 9 am  5 pm.

COST: A minimum donation of $20.00 per person.

DURATION: Each Instructor will do 1.15 min long workshop/seminar.

EQUIPMENTS REQUIRED: Bring your own pair of kali sticks and training knives.

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION CALL OR EMAIL: Ramon Villardo, 647-500-1023/ramonvillardo@gmail.com. Or, Archie Luz, 647-351-8343/Archie Luz <left-hook@rogers.com>.


----------

